
NASA Pluto Probe to Wake from Hibernation Next Month - cryptoz
http://www.space.com/27793-new-horizons-pluto-spacecraft-wakeup.html?adbid=10152458921426466&adbpl=fb&adbpr=17610706465&cmpid=514630_20141118_35824947
======
bhhaskin
Looks like a busy year for space!

